# [MAJ] Mettre à jour Gentoo

## Khleo

Bonjour,

Je viens vers vous à cause d'un problème lié à la mise à jour de Gentoo sur mon serveur dédié chez OVH.

J'ai d'abord demandé conseil sur un autre forum qui celui çi m'a conseillé de venir ici.

Mes soucis sont expliqués ici : http://www.developpez.net/forums/d877597/systemes/linux/distributions/autres/gentoo-mettre-jour-mysql/

Merci

----------

## kernelsensei

Salut et bienvenue sur le forum,

pourrais-tu tout d'abord mettre ton titre en conformité ? Merci.

Pour ton problème, il faudrait d'abord rémerger gcc sans le flag libffi. Il faut que tu édites /etc/make.conf et que tu modifies la variable USE en ajoutant -libffi

Après tu fais :

```
emerge -av1 =sys-devel/gcc-3.4.6-r1
```

Une fois gcc recompilé, tu peux retenter un 

```
emerge -auvDN world
```

PS : Est-ce que tu pourrais nous donner la sortie de gcc-config -l ? Parce que ta version de gcc est un peu ancienne...

----------

## Khleo

Salut,

Je lance emerge -av1 =sys-devel/gcc-3.4.6-r1 après avoir modifié le fichier /etc/make.conf :

 *Quote:*   

> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies / *
> 
>  * ERROR: dev-lang/php4-ovh-4.4.8_pre20070816-r1 failed.
> ...

 

Ensuite emerge -auvDN world :

 *Quote:*   

> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating world dependencies / *
> 
>  * ERROR: dev-lang/php4-ovh-4.4.8_pre20070816-r1 failed.
> ...

 

L'exécution de gcc-config -l me donne :

 *Quote:*   

>  [1] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.6 *
> 
>  [2] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.6-hardened
> 
>  [3] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.6-hardenednopie
> ...

 

Merci

PS: Pour le titre en conformité, je ne vois pas trop quel thème mettre.

----------

## sd44

[OFF]

j'ai moi aussi un dedié chez OVH, 

j'ai viré leur install et refait un hardened tout propre et non traffiqué, avec des version recente du kernel, gcc, lamp etc ...

je sais pas ce que ça vaut les paquets ovh mais je prefere une bonne install que je maitrise.

[/OFF]

- sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.9 (masked by: required EAPI 2, supported EAPI 1) 

on dirait que ton portage n'est pas a jour, essaye :

echo "sys-apps/portage" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords && emerge -uDaN world

essaye de mettre a jour ton profile (eselect profile list) etc ... mais je pense que ça irai plus vite de partir d'un stage3 hardened tout neuf ...

----------

## Khleo

Salut,

echo "sys-apps/portage" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords && emerge -uDaN world me donne :

 *Quote:*   

> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating world dependencies / *
> 
>  * ERROR: dev-lang/php4-ovh-4.4.8_pre20070816-r1 failed.
> ...

 

J'ai gardé OVH car je ne me sent pas assez à l'aise pour gérer mes domaines, FTP etc...

----------

## sd44

tu as quand meme un probleme avec EAPI2 qui n'est dispo qu'a partir d'une certaine version de portage, regarde donc ce post ça pourra t'aider, apparement, vu l'ancienneté de ta gentoo, il faut y aller par étape.

----------

## RaX

Salut,

Pour ton pb avec php4 cela vient du fait que l'eclass php4_4-sapi n'existe plus dans l'arbre portage officiel.

Voila donc comment réinstaller l'eclass dans l'overlay OVH:

```

mkdir /usr/local/portage-ovh/eclass/

cd /usr/local/portage-ovh/eclass/

wget http://ftp.evolva.ro/gentoo-portage/eclass/php4_4-sapi.eclass

```

Ca fait déjà une erreur en moins  :Smile: 

Après pour ce message d'erreur 

 *Quote:*   

> !!! 'net-www/apache-ovh' has a category that is not listed in /etc/portage/categories | 

 

```
echo "net-www" >> /etc/portage/categories
```

Une de moins  :Smile: 

----------

## Khleo

Salut,

J'ai fait eselect profile set 1 pour sélectionner un profil, comment faire pour désélectionner le profil ?

Merci

----------

## geekounet

Hello, tu penseras au titre, comme te l'a demandé kernelsensei ?

----------

## Khleo

 *Quote:*   

> PS: Pour le titre en conformité, je ne vois pas trop quel thème mettre.

 

----------

## Solevis

[EMERGE][MYSQL][MAJ]

Tu as le choix, c'est une aide pour rechercher un problème déjà existant sur le forum.

----------

## Tinkite

Bonjour,

j'ai un problème qui semble similaire mais je n'arrive pas à mes fins quelqu'un pourrait peut être comprendre ici, j'ai posté mon problème ici https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-816772.html.

Merci

----------

## d2_racing

As-tu démarré 2 comptes Khleo et Tinkite par hassard ?

2 problèmes de maj avec le même fournisseur  :Razz: 

----------

## Krazymins

Bonjour,

J'ai exactement le même problème. Seulement l'url que tu indiques RAX renvoie une erreur 404.

```

http://ftp.evolva.ro/gentoo-portage/eclass/php4_4-sapi.eclass

```

Aurais-tu une adresse valide stp ?

Merci

----------

## kernelsensei

@Krazymins : Salut et bienvenue ! Tu es aussi chez OVH ?

Je trouve que faire tous ces bidouillages ce n'est pas propre du tout. Ça donne l'impression d'un système qui tient debout grâce à des petits bouts de ficelle par ci, par là.

J'avais déjà posé la question dans un autre fil je crois : Que dit le SAV OVH ? Leurs modifs sont-elles vraiment nécessaires ? Si ce n'est pas le cas tu pourrais, si possible, installer une gentoo propre, sans modifs OVH. Par contre si tu ne maîtrises pas gentoo, je te conseillerait de te faire la mains dessus avant de vouloir administrer un serveur.

----------

